# The 21 richest musicians born in Canada, ranked by net worth (Dec. 2022)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is interesting and surprising (for me)...

The 21 richest musicians born in Canada, ranked by net worth - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a look,


In case anyone was wondering, I'm not on the list.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I had a look,
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, I'm not on the list.


Maybe you are #22?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Maybe you are #22?



Maybe (not).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I had a look,
> 
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, I'm not on the list.


Come on Mike, no shame of being number 22!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oups, double post!


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm somewhat surprised with a few of the names. Despite concerns some younger artists have had with regards to streaming services, or illegal sharing on digital music, some of the richest on here are younger artists that have 'suffered' through this.

Who is your biggest surprise? Shania for me.....and the name(s) of artists i've never even heard of....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In some ways, I'm richer than all of those names.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is Dallas Green on the list?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Is Dallas Green on the list?



I had to google that one, but to be honest, there were a couple of names on the OP list I had never heard of....

No Dallas Green wasn't on the list.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

William Shatner on the list is a huge stretch to just plain wrong. He certainly didn't make any of his wealth as a musician. The article states he worked with Brad Paisley and Iggy Pop. I don't know what he did with Iggy Pop but I know with Brad Paisley he acted in a couple of his videos. He didn't sing, he didn't play he just added to the humor.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

???


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I was surprised loreena mckennit wasn't on the list.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm surprised Randy Bachman isn't on that list. He's gotta have a fair-sized fortune.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know what he did with Iggy Pop











Hear William Shatner, Iggy Pop's 'Silent Night' From Upcoming Christmas LP


Stooges singer delivers sentimental rendition of Christmas classic bookended by ‘Star Trek’ actor’s spoken word




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I was surprised by the Weeknd. I knew he was worth a lot but never thought he would be as high as he is. The guitar player of Nickelback- he must be a co-writer.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shat and Dan Akroyd did not make their money from music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

pstratman said:


> Shat and Dan Akroyd did not make their money from music.


Akroyd may have made more from music than Shatner. The Blues Brothers did pretty well. Still though, he made most of his money from acting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> ???



I really love that song.

So many great ones. If you could Read My Mind is beautiful.

...When you reach the part, where the heartaches come, the hero would be me......


but heroes often fail....


I can't say why, but that line grabs me right by the heart.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> This is interesting and surprising (for me)...
> 
> The 21 richest musicians born in Canada, ranked by net worth - National | Globalnews.ca


I knew I should have asked Celine to marry me when I bumped into her in a small store near Mont Tremblant many years ago.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of those artists made a lot of their money off investments and business deals, particularly the younger ones. Merch, lifestyle branding, appearance fees, fan club memberships, VIP Special Access tickets, etc.

They're finding new/creative ways to monetize everything. A few years ago Mark Tremonti was auctioning off 10 signature guitars, each was going to be used to record one song on his new album. Basically, nothing was going to waste, and you could even buy his used strings.

For awhile, Chad Kroeger got involved on the production side, teaching every band how to sound exactly like Nickleback.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I knew I should have asked Celine to marry me when I bumped into her in a small store near Mont Tremblant many years ago.


Not even for $800 million.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Geddy and Alex? Curiosity check put them just under the 50 threshold.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I really love that song.
> 
> So many great ones. If you could Read My Mind is beautiful.
> 
> ...


"But you won't read that book again because the ending's just too hard to take." Brilliant


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

leftysg said:


> Geddy and Alex? Curiosity check put them just under the 50 threshold.


As a band they would have made the list but as individuals, they average 40M each as they always split everything equally. They may be popular among musician but their success in the mainstream came late. They weren't solvent until 2112 and comfortable until Moving Pictures. They sold over 40 million albums but when you think about it, "Back In Black" alone sold the same. They are well off from a successful career, but nowhere near stinkin' rich like Celine. And I agree, regardless of the money, the downside to being married to Celine is, you're married to Celine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Permanent Waves said:


> As a band they would have made the list but as individuals, they average 40M each as they always split everything equally. They may be popular among musician but their success in the mainstream came late. They weren't solvent until 2112 and comfortable until Moving Pictures. They sold over 40 million albums but when you think about it, "Back In Black" alone sold the same. They are well off from a successful career, but nowhere near stinkin' rich like Celine. And I agree, regardless of the money, the downside to being married to Celine is, you're married to Celine.



Is $40,000,000. not stinking rich?

We're sort of into overkill territory I think.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

pstratman said:


> Shat and Dan Akroyd did not make their money from music.


Captain Kirk made most of his money with his women's lingerie collection.

Shatner Panties.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The money is impressive I guess, but what have they done with it to help others or the world? I'm not saying they're obliged to, or that they're not using their wealth to help others, just that I consider it a more accurate measure of anything to be acknowledged for philanthropy and love. Why don't these authors write about how celebrities use their money other than their ability to hoard it? So what, they're rich.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder how the people who write and compile these lists get the personal banking info of those on them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Captain Kirk made most of his money with his women's lingerie collection.
> 
> Shatner Panties.



Goes well with his nickname (Mr. Completely).


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Relic said:


> I'm surprised Randy Bachman isn't on that list. He's gotta have a fair-sized fortune.


15 mill.
Gordon Lightfoot 30-40mill, that's quite a spread!
I make the bottom 20.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

"15 mill". For some reason I picture Pacino as Tony Montana here, talking to Frank Lopez. "A mil here, a mil there. I hit the street, hokay."

I forget how many mil Randy sold the world's largest collection of Gretsches for, but geez. Between that and royalties for the Guess Who and BTO stuff you'd think he'd be richer than that.

But hey! 15 mil ain't bad. Not that money buys happiness or anything.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s hard to characterize Shatner and Aykroyd as musicians.
I’d put Phil X on their ahead of those two donkeys.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Is $40,000,000. not stinking rich?
> 
> We're sort of into overkill territory I think.


For average folks, definitely, but when you compare to other stars or business leaders, especially these days, it's not as much as it sounds. A retired CEO from a company you never heard from is probably worth more. Rush put out 20 albums and were on the road for 40 years, but they got surpassed by a lot of younger musicians like Drake, Bieber, Bublé and even Avril. It all depends on your market appeal. I also expected to see them on the list, especially considering the bulk of material and merch they have out there to draw royalties from (Not talking Spotify plays here  ).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Permanent Waves said:


> For average folks, definitely, but when you compare to other stars or business leaders, especially these days, it's not as much as it sounds. A retired CEO from a company you never heard from is probably worth more. Rush put out 20 albums and were on the road for 40 years, but they got surpassed by a lot of younger musicians like Drake, Bieber, Bublé and even Avril. It all depends on your market appeal. I also expected to see them on the list, especially considering the bulk of material and merch they have out there to draw royalties from (Not talking Spotify plays here  ).


I guess I'm not saying that the guys in Rush aren't _worth _more than others, but shit, give me $40,000,000 and I'll live beyond my wildest dreams until the day I die.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I guess I'm not saying that the guys in Rush aren't _worth _more than others, but shit, give me $40,000,000 and I'll live beyond my wildest dreams until the day I die.


Yeah, I know what you mean. That is wealth far beyond my comprehension. I don't know what I would do, but I know what I wouldn't do. I wouldn't be working. I would not be shoveling slush for 5 hours like I did today. I'd still be posting here, though, but I'd probably be hiring an admin assistant to do it.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Permanent Waves said:


> For average folks, definitely, but when you compare to other stars or business leaders, especially these days, it's not as much as it sounds. A retired CEO from a company you never heard from is probably worth more. Rush put out 20 albums and were on the road for 40 years, but they got surpassed by a lot of younger musicians like Drake, Bieber, Bublé and even Avril. It all depends on your market appeal. I also expected to see them on the list, especially considering the bulk of material and merch they have out there to draw royalties from (Not talking Spotify plays here  ).


In fairness, they're 1) pop music, and 2) have been turned into straight up products in a 360 degree fashion.

Neil Peart on the other hand would meditate by playing drums while floating in the middle of a lake (completely unrelated, but I know who I'd rather be).

I also think there's so few successful artists these days that more and more money is being funnelled into a shrinking group, which skews the list in favour of some of the more recent stars.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

As Bob Marley said when he got the news, “money can’t buy life.”


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For all their money and notoriety, I wonder where they would place on the happiness chart. I find it so sad that many of them are really nice people and end up with a drug and/or alcohol problem, broken marriages, etc.


----------



## iCGM (1 mo ago)

Some surprises in that list for sure. Thanks for the share, interesting to see.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> The money is impressive I guess, but what have they done with it to help others or the world? I'm not saying they're obliged to, or that they're not using their wealth to help others, just that I consider it a more accurate measure of anything to be acknowledged for philanthropy and love. Why don't these authors write about how celebrities use their money other than their ability to hoard it? So what, they're rich.


Even better if they did it anonymously. No kudos needed from others, just a good heart and the good feeling in your heart knowing you were able to help others and did so.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought music Biz is misogynist ?
Rolling Stone magazine came out with the top 200 singers ever and Celine Dion did not make the list [head shake]


----------

